# tener mocos



## Magg

¿Se utiliza "runny nose" para mucosiddes líquidas y espesas?

PS: Lo siento por lo vulgar de la pregunta


----------



## Emilu

Si, para ambos.


----------



## laureta_21

Creo que sí.... yo lo he oído por ahí...


----------



## egroj

laureta_21 said:


> Creo que sí.... yo lo he oído por ahí...


 

"snot"  son mocos,  lo que no estoy seguro es si se usa en plural también;  "snots"


----------



## i heart queso

No, no se usa en plural.  

'Runny nose' se dice cuando tienes que sonar a menudo tu nariz porque los mocos son líquidos... jaja


----------



## Ferf

"Plugged nose"? 

Cuando la nariz esta tapada. Me pasaba a menudo cuando yo era chico.


----------



## i heart queso

My nose is plugged up/stuffed up.


----------



## yacht

A couple more: blocked (up) and clogged (up).


----------



## estrella de mar

egroj said:


> "snot" son mocos, lo que no estoy seguro es si se usa en plural también; "snots"


 
Snots, no. But where *snot* is the noun, *snotty* is the adjective. "_I've got a snotty nose"._

_(What a lovely thread this is!!!) _


----------



## yacht

estrella de mar said:


> Snots, no. But where *snot* is the noun, *snotty* is the adjective. "_I've got a snotty nose"._
> 
> _(What a lovely thread this is!!!) _


Lol, you're right.

I guess it's relevant to add that "mocos" in their small solidified form are called "bogies" (singular: "bogey") in the UK, and "boogers" (I think) in the USA.


----------



## Ferf

Yacht, on behalf of us colonials, you are right, "boogers" it is.

But the more fundamental question is, why do noses run and feet smell? On the same vein, why do you drive on the parkway and park on the driveway?


----------



## i heart queso

Jaja, ni empieces o vamos a tener el hilo más largo del mundo...


----------



## estrella de mar

Ferf said:


> Yacht, on behalf of us colonials, you are right, "boogers" it is.
> 
> But the more fundamental question is, why do noses run and feet smell? On the same vein, why do you drive on the parkway and park on the driveway?


 
jejeje, no quiero empezar un hilo largiiiiiisimo pero, por interes, en espanol se dice que los pies huelen [mal], verdad? Y las narices - corren? O que?


----------



## beg

en español no se me ocurre ninguna expresión parecida a "runny nose", cuando tenemos mocos simplemente lo decimos así, "tengo (muchos) mocos". Y si tu nariz "is plugged up" decimos que estamos "taponados".
ah! y las "boggies" no tienen nombre, siguen siendo mocos, aunque algunos les llaman "cacolas"


----------



## estrella de mar

Pues, cada dia uno aprende algo nuevo! Ahora mi vida esta un poquito mas rico, y mi conocimiento del idioma espanol mas amplio! jejeje


----------



## i heart queso

Una cosilla: 





> *In* the same vein


----------



## egroj

beg said:


> en español no se me ocurre ninguna expresión parecida a "runny nose", cuando tenemos mocos simplemente lo decimos así, "tengo (muchos) mocos". Y si tu nariz "is plugged up" decimos que estamos "taponados".
> ah! y las "boggies" no tienen nombre, siguen siendo mocos, aunque algunos les llaman "cacolas"


----------



## egroj

estrella de mar said:


> Pues, cada dia uno aprende algo nuevo! Ahora mi vida esta un poquito mas rico, y mi conocimiento del idioma espanol mas amplio! jejeje


----------



## egroj

Podemos decir "tengo goteo nasal" cuando los mocos son líquidos, así que una nariz también puede "gotear", igual que un grifo averiado. 
So, Can your nose "drip" in English?

Sorry, I'm new in the forum and still don't handle this properly.


----------



## i heart queso

Yes, I think you can say that your nose is dripping, which means the mocos are actually falling from your nose, different from a runny nose... jaja ahhh cómo amo este hilo!!!


----------



## estrella de mar

i heart queso said:


> Yes, I think you can say that your nose is dripping, which means the mocos are actually falling from your nose, different from a runny nose... jaja ahhh cómo amo este hilo!!!


 
Eww, makes me feel horrible just thinking about it!


----------



## PeskyWesky

Wow!
There's a lot of information here!
Just a couple of things...
In England we *do* say snot and snotty, but it's vulgar/ "not nice" language. Better to use _I've got a runny nose_ when speaking to the doctor or your mother in law. And yes, I think your nose can drip in English


----------



## Cannister7

egroj said:


> Podemos decir "tengo goteo nasal" cuando los mocos son líquidos, así que una nariz también puede "gotear", igual que un grifo averiado.
> So, Can your nose "drip" in English?


 

Yes it can drip, but you usually wouldn´t use it in a general sense, but you might say, for example:

I had a runny nose and it was dripping all over my food!

(or you might just prefer to keep quiet about it!)

Saludos


----------



## JohanG

egroj said:


> Podemos decir "tengo goteo nasal"  cuando los mocos son líquidos, así que una nariz también puede "gotear", igual que un grifo averiado.
> So, Can your nose "drip" in English?



Certainly your nose can drip.  For example:  His nose was red and dripping like a tap.


----------



## nborh

egroj said:


> Podemos decir "tengo goteo nasal" cuando los mocos son líquidos, así que una nariz también puede "gotear", igual que un grifo averiado.
> So, Can your nose "drip" in English?


 
Efectivamente runny nose se traduce como "goteo nasal" o "secreción nasal". 

¿Sabéis como se dice en inglés "¿Tienes mucosidad espesa o líquida?, es una pregunta que normalmente tengo que hacer y no sé hacerla cuando tengo que hacerla en inglés.


----------



## Alificacion

egroj said:


> Podemos decir "tengo goteo nasal" cuando los mocos son líquidos, así que una nariz también puede "gotear", igual que un grifo averiado.
> So, Can your nose "drip" in English?



O más coloquialmente, "me gotea la nariz".

Y los Bogies o Boogers, en efecto, se llaman "cacas" o "cacolas"... aunque es una palabra que sólo usan los niños ("cacas de la nariz" es lo más correcto, para distinguirlas de las "cacas del ombligo", las "cacas de los pies" o la "caca" a secas... cuántas cosas interesantes puede producir tu cuerpo cuando tienes 5 años!!!) 

Really lovely thread...


----------



## RSBL

cuando tenemos mocos líquidos también decimos "tengo moquita" o "se me cae la moquita". 
espero que sirva de ayuda...


----------



## jaunis

Argentina: se me caen los mocos, tengo mocos "agüita"

^^ loving the thread


----------



## Mirlo

nborh said:


> Efectivamente runny nose se traduce como "goteo nasal" o "secreción nasal".
> 
> ¿Sabéis como se dice en inglés "¿Tienes mucosidad espesa o líquida?, es una pregunta que normalmente tengo que hacer y no sé hacerla cuando tengo que hacerla en inglés.


 
Cuando vas al doctor ellos te preguntan: Is it clear or yellow? 
No se si esto te ayude

Saludos,


----------



## Sandragoras

Mucosidad = Mocous (?) Se refiere al tipo de tejido? o también se puede referir a la secreción?

Por cierto, en México, he escuchado que los niños dicen: "Tengo un mopet (muppet)" o "Tengo un mocasín".

Juaaaarrr!!!


----------



## gotitadeleche

nborh said:


> Efectivamente runny nose se traduce como "goteo nasal" o "secreción nasal".
> 
> ¿Sabéis como se dice en inglés "¿Tienes mucosidad espesa o líquida?, es una pregunta que normalmente tengo que hacer y no sé hacerla cuando tengo que hacerla en inglés.




I think a doctor will usually refer to it as a nasal discharge, or a discharge from the nose. "Do you have a nasal discharge? Is the discharge from your nose thick or thin/runny? Is it clear or yellow?"


----------



## Argótide

Cuando la gente anda muy mocosa, en México (y estoy segura que en otros países, como Uruguay) se le dice que tiene "moquera".  Y eso para mí es lo que en inglés se dice "runny nose".


----------



## lizzi

beg said:


> en español no se me ocurre ninguna expresión parecida a "runny nose", cuando tenemos mocos simplemente lo decimos así, "tengo (muchos) mocos". Y si tu nariz "is plugged up" decimos que estamos "taponados".
> ah! y las "boggies" no tienen nombre, siguen siendo mocos, aunque algunos les llaman "cacolas"


----------



## lizzi

hi!! you can say in spanish "se me solto la nariz" for "runny nose"


----------

